

How to Get Your Mobile Apps in a Private Cloud - tophw47
http://www.feedhenry.com/2012/06/stackato-goes-mobile-the-feedhenry-technology-collaboration-and-what-it-means-for-your-enterprise/

======
ltierney
As enterprise apps become more complex and the cloud increasingly meets
mobile, organizations and app developers need to look at private cloud options
for platform solutions. It's good to see some great PaaS companies collaborate
to provide even better mobile solutions.

